# Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x64) tags/untagged Update 2



## zibeno7 (30 Apr. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x8) tags*

da fehlen aber einige Tattoos


----------



## DonEnrico (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x8) tags*

:WOW:Heiß! Ich danke Dir!:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x8) tags*

Nettes Hinterteil. Danke für Rihanna. :WOW:


----------



## davemode (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x8) tags*

Vielen Dank für Rihanna


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Apr. 2012)

*Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x45) HQ Update*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​

thx Ferry Coal


----------



## comatron (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x53) tags/untagged Update*

Sieht absolut stressfrei aus.


----------



## beachkini (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x53) tags/untagged Update*



comatron schrieb:


> Sieht absolut stressfrei aus.



Ist ja auch wieder mal am saufen, da sieht man eigentlich immer stressfrei aus 

Immerhin denkt sie dabei noch an ihre Figur und trinkt nur Bier


----------



## Rollibraten (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x53) tags/untagged Update*

Da hat sie sich aber gut in Szene gesetzt. Voll gestellt aber schöne Bilder.


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x53) tags/untagged Update*

Donnerwetter!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x53) tags/untagged Update*



beachkini schrieb:


> Ist ja auch wieder mal am saufen, da sieht man eigentlich immer stressfrei aus
> 
> Immerhin denkt sie dabei noch an ihre Figur und trinkt nur Bier



Das ist kein Bier "es gibt kein bier auf hawaii; es gibt kein bier,drum fahrn wir nicht nach Hawaii drum bleim wir hier...":WOW:


----------



## TobiasB (30 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x53) tags/untagged Update*



beachkini schrieb:


> Immerhin denkt sie dabei noch an ihre Figur und trinkt nur Bier



Eher Umwelt das ist Ihr urin *lol*


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Apr. 2012)

*Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x11) untagged Update 2*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## xrockx (30 Apr. 2012)

Wonderful pictures! She is looking as nice as never in the past times. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sachse (1 Mai 2012)

wat ein rattenscharfer Body :drip:


----------



## steven91 (1 Mai 2012)

*AW: Rihanna - ass shot in a bikini on the beach in Hawaii 28.04.2012 (x53) tags/untagged Update*



DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bier "es gibt kein bier auf hawaii; es gibt kein bier,drum fahrn wir nicht nach Hawaii drum bleim wir hier...":WOW:



es gibt sehr wohl Bier in Hawaii...die haben sogar eine eigene brauerei...und man nimmt auch nicht durch den genuss von Bier zu, sondern hat man sehr oft heißhunger auf fettiges wenn man ein bier genießt, dadurch entsteht dann auch der sogenannte "Bierbauch"

galileo gibt mir das Wissen


----------



## ElCoyote (1 Mai 2012)

:thumbup: nett. sehr nett.


----------



## fsk1899 (1 Mai 2012)

geiler arsch


----------



## teethmaker1 (2 Mai 2012)

Ob nun Bier oder nicht,auf jeden Fall ist es eine RUNDE Sache!!


----------



## zebra (2 Mai 2012)

wortlos! einfach nur verdammt sexy


----------



## zebra (4 Mai 2012)

Hang loose! so ist richtig, ne bier und heiße frau und wasser.


----------



## Cedric (5 Mai 2012)

Wahnsinns Bilder! Danke! Danke! Danke!


----------



## Ramone226 (13 Mai 2012)

netter arsch die kleine


----------



## onkelz85 (15 Mai 2012)

jesus....i love her bikini pics


----------



## mattis10 (16 Mai 2012)

Respekt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramone226 (23 Mai 2012)

mit dem arsch kann man so einiges anstellen


----------



## noetzi (13 Okt. 2012)

sprachlos, danke !


----------



## emanchan (13 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön! Danke


----------



## klkarl (14 Okt. 2012)

heiße bilder


----------



## mario1279 (14 Okt. 2012)

goil goil goil!


----------

